# Another weekend and 2 New Fish



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I got to Neolamprologus today, one is a Brichardi and the other is a Cylindricus. They are both about 1 to 1.5 inches long and they look so neat. 








Neolamprologus Brichardi








Neolamprologus Cylindricus


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd say your brichardi is actually a pulcher. The face pattern matches pulcher. Brichardis have a pattern on their gill plate that goes like this -)
Pulchers have this ) )

The fish in your photo shows the ) ) pattern.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I see what you mean, I just looked through some pics adn I can tell. Thanks


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, theyre pretty!


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

Great pics. :!: Do you do some adjustments? If not what type of camera did you use?


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I do a little bit not very much. I only do what you could do in a darkroom.  I use a Canon 10D, it is a 6.3MP SLR.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Love them pulcher! I have found myself, when breeding, their fry show the most fin color in black sand. cute lil guys they have.


----------

